# score at the thrift store. :)



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Found a baby monitor yesterday at a thrift store for 90 cents (after my senior citizen discount )

I read somewhere that someone put part of a baby monitor in the bushes and made creeepy sounds thru the other end to freak out ToTers... evil laugh..

Where is the other end now, you ask? ...Under my hubby's side of the bed. When he goes to bed at promptly 9:00 p.m., I am going to test it out. .... more evil laughs.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Hilarious


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol now that's love! Good find! I found me a classic gum ball machine I'M gonna use it in my eye scream candy shop scene... take top off add a bloody head with eye ball gum balls to go along with my clowns and popcorn creatures! Sorry didn't mean to Jack your post. Please carry on about topic at hand! Baby monitor is a good scare idea!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

^cool!

Very ingenious idea! Congrats on your score Cathy!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

How'd hubby like the test run?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the way you think CreepyCathy!!

Gumball machine idea is hot Everyday---!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Bio- test is tonight.  I'm going to feel a wee bit guilty if he has a heart attack.  It doesn't stop me from doing it, tho. 

EverydayisHalloween311- sounds great... pics please.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

If I were you, I'd be chuckling to myself now just knowing that I was going to freak him out! Great find, and I like how you think!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

You should hide it under the bed and sit in another room stage whispering "Get Out!" and see how long it takes him to comply, LOL


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You are an evil woman.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Just another one of the many reasons I like you!


----------



## Rdnek86 (Jun 18, 2012)

Haha.... great way to "test them out"


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, the test was a fail.  Hubby said that he's used to (and expects) my shenanigans and if I want to really scare him then I should be quiet... for once.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

CreeepyCathy said:


> Well, the test was a fail.  Hubby said that he's used to (and expects) my shenanigans and if I want to really scare him then I should be quiet... for once.


LOL! Don't give up


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

CreeepyCathy said:


> Well, the test was a fail.  Hubby said that he's used to (and expects) my shenanigans and if I want to really scare him then I should be quiet... for once.


Ahh, where's his sense of fun and adventure?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

CreeepyCathy said:


> Well, the test was a fail.  Hubby said that he's used to (and expects) my shenanigans and if I want to really scare him then I should be quiet... for once.


OOOOHHHH burn! :laughvil:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Total burn! 
Put his hand in warm water tonight and see if wetting the bed doesn't scare him. 

Or, perhaps, just keep quiet! HA!


----------

